# Chas Roberts



## minnsy (1 Oct 2007)

New to Road Bikes, having spent far too long half way up (or down) a hill, covered in mud... 
Was looking for a second hand roadie, and have been offered a thing called a Chas Roberts 'Sigma'. Has Shimano RX100 gear all round. 531 'Competition' tubing, garish purple/white in colour, Mavic wheels etc. Needs a bit of a clean, however it all runs true...one owner from new, he bought it 9 years ago..

I have never heard of a 'Chas Roberts' - can anyone shed any light on this for me at all?

Thanks in advance...

David


----------



## domtyler (1 Oct 2007)

http://www.robertscycles.com/about_roberts.html


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Oct 2007)

I'd ride it


----------



## BentMikey (1 Oct 2007)

I'd ride it twice and say thank you afterwards.


----------



## Emu (1 Oct 2007)

Roberts are about a mile from where I live. I'd like a Roberts bike - no way I could afford one though


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2007)

Roberts are one of the few remaining frame-builders with an excellent reputation for Custom Audax and Touring bikes these days.
I'd like a Roberts too!

If it's in good nick and fits you well, go for it...with a bit of TLC it will be a friend for life.

How much out of interest?


----------



## minnsy (2 Oct 2007)

Well, the strange thing is that the guy who is selling it works at the local council tip. He is a cycling nut though, and does time trials etc. He says he bought the bike from new - from a cycle shop in Hastings (I think it was Hastings) but looking at the 2nd posters link, it looks like Chas Roberts have always been based in Croydon. 

He also says he paid £1,200 for it, and this is 10 years ago.. On the rear 'swing arm' bit (not sure if it is called this), it has a 'chas roberts' sticker and a union jack. The Chas Roberts writing is in italics.

Like I said, all it needs is a good clean and a couple of new cables and inner tubes....maybe £30 and some elbow grease. It is extremely light, and the build quality (compared to me Spesh Epic) is streets ahead..

How much does he want for it - £30 - I think I'll buy it!

I will ring the bike shop today and see if they recognise it as one of theirs

Cheers

David


----------



## piedwagtail91 (2 Oct 2007)

i got a chas roberts second hand. it's one of the best bikes i've ever ridden.


----------



## giant man (2 Oct 2007)

This bike is SOOOOOOO worth thirty quid of anyone's money!!! Go for it!


----------



## ChrisW (2 Oct 2007)

I paid £1,200 for my Roberts 10 years ago, still riding it as a winter commute bike through London. It's lovely.

Buy that one for £30 and i'll take it off your hands for £40, 'cos i'm nice like that!


----------



## GrahamG (2 Oct 2007)

Stop posting and get your arse over there with your £30!!!


----------



## mondobongo (2 Oct 2007)

Or tell us where it is and one of us will go and pay the £30 for it quite happily


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2007)

minnsy said:


> How much does he want for it - £30 - I think I'll buy it!



Good grief! You lucky devil!

/faints


----------



## minnsy (2 Oct 2007)

Parted with £30 and now have the bike in my Garage... The guy was almost quite 'emotional' about the sale - having owned it from new...and the price was what he wanted for it - did not negotiate at all. 

The paint work is purple 'faded' to white (quite extreme!) With purple anodised bottle holders and purple/white handlebar tape! However the main thing I note is the quality of the frame, and its weight. Really very light.

As I mentioned it needs a few bits and bobs, but overall looks very nice. 

Will be calling Chas Roberts in the morning to verify it is one of theirs, and not a looka-likey far eastern import!!

Cheers

David


----------



## asterix (2 Oct 2007)

My audax bike is a Roberts. I've had it 3 years or so and it was excellent from day one.


----------



## minnsy (3 Oct 2007)

Just got to the bottom of it.
Sigma over in west london (http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/home.html) use to get Chas Roberts to build frames for them. They would then build up the rest of the bike. 


Seems I have my hands on quite a bargain!


----------



## ChrisW (3 Oct 2007)

minnsy said:


> Parted with £30 and now have the bike in my Garage... The guy was almost quite 'emotional' about the sale - having owned it from new...and the price was what he wanted for it - did not negotiate at all.
> 
> The paint work is purple 'faded' to white (quite extreme!) With purple anodised bottle holders and purple/white handlebar tape! However the main thing I note is the quality of the frame, and its weight. Really very light.
> 
> ...



My offer of £40 still stands (says he, ever hopeful)


----------

